# Cat enclosures while parked?



## Exodus (Jun 24, 2009)

Here again and full of questions.  Anyone have any nifty ways of allowing your cats outside the RV while you are parked in some kind of an enclosure that allows them access to sun/shade/rainshelter?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: Cat enclosures while parked?

You can purchase pens at most any of the larger rv parts store or just goggle it on line.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 25, 2009)

RE: Cat enclosures while parked?





> Exodus - 6/23/2009  11:24 PM  Here again and full of questions.  Anyone have any nifty ways of allowing your cats outside the RV while you are parked in some kind of an enclosure that allows them access to sun/shade/rainshelter?



Here's a few sites you can check out:



http://www.catsplay.com/catdomain.php3 



http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_productlist_Nav_198_N_23+5032.aspx?cm_mmc=YahooPKW-_-Containment_Crate_Cat-_-[cat+crate]-_-xxx



http://www.valuecrate.com/index_spec.html

http://www.zootoo.com/cats_crates/midwesticrate1542ddlarge2

http://www.goldenpawsonline.com/catcrates.html


----------



## utmtman (Jun 27, 2009)

Re: Cat enclosures while parked?

Those are all cages, if you want to put your cats out to play take a look at these, I plan to buy one when I get the money, http://www.petfavors.com/kittywalk.html   and    http://www.petabbey.com/store-produ...se-Outdoor-Feline-Funhouse8482;_23549902.html


----------

